# צקה



## ecomostro

Does anyone know how is צקה (tsadi-qof-he) vocalised and what does it mean in Hebrew?
It was handwritten (in corsive, with tsadi shaped like a tall “3”) on a jar briefly shown on an Italian TV news program a couple of weeks ago...
Thanks


----------



## mediterraneo24

Maybe the 3 shaped letter was ד ? 
Cursive ד is also shapes like 3 (only not tall), and in this case it could mean "thin" (feminine), like "fina".
and it could also mean "minute"


----------



## ecomostro

No, no, it couldn’t certainly have been a dalet; it was exactly like a “3” without any small loop in the middle like a cursive ד  would have had. Furthermore it was taller than the other two letters. And the three letters were written in a perfect hebrew handwrite, without risk of equivocating. I would have written the letters exactly the same in any detail.
I don’t know what to think... is there no hebrew word with that root?
So maybe it could have been an acronym? (e.g. of a chemical substance?)
Or an abbreviation of something?
Or a slang word maybe?


----------



## OsehAlyah

Hey ecomostro.

Not sure if this will be of any help, but here goes. If you look up the verb  יָצַק,ליצוק it translates to the following: _to pour, to cast_
Maybe this could be a lead to something meaningful.


----------



## ecomostro

With google I have found it vocalised צֶקָה (on www.tzeka.com) but I still can’t work out what it means...


----------



## origumi

ecomostro said:


> With google I have found it vocalised צֶקָה (on www.tzeka.com) but I still can’t work out what it means...


This word is not used in modern Hebrew. Maybe it does exist, for example as lengthened imp. sing. masc. of root יצק (as suggested by OsehAlyah), yet wouldn't be understood by most Hebrew speakers.

צקה appears sometimes as a pet name, I guess for יצחק (Isaac).


----------



## OsehAlyah

ecomostro said:


> With google I have found it vocalised צֶקָה (on www.tzeka.com) but I still can’t work out what it means...


Well the website says that this is a company that specializes in providing espresso making carts for parties and celebrations. So the meaning _to pour_ is certainly applicable here. No?


----------



## amikama

OsehAlyah said:


> Well the website says that this is a company that specializes in providing espresso making carts for parties and celebrations. So the meaning _to pour_ is certainly applicable here. No?


I highly doubt it. Chances are that צקה ונוץ are just made-up words/names.


----------



## mediterraneo24

ecomostro said:


> It was handwritten (in corsive, with tsadi shaped like a tall “3”) on a jar briefly shown on an Italian TV news program a couple of weeks ago...
> Thanks



What was the jar like? What was the article about?


----------



## OsehAlyah

mediterraneo24 said:


> What was the article about?


Article in English, usually refers to something written. Since this was on TV, it would be either called a Newscast, a Show or a TV Program.
Sorry, I hope this doesn't come off offensive.


----------



## mediterraneo24

Not at all.

In hebrew we say "item" , I wasn't sure if it was the right word to use in this case.


----------



## OsehAlyah

mediterraneo24 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> In hebrew we say "item" , I wasn't sure if it was the right word to use in this case.


Do you mean עניין ? I think that relates more to an individual story within a Show, Newscast or TV Program.


----------

